# BARLIMAN BUTTERBUR'S signature links poll



## Eledhwen (Jun 5, 2005)

Which of Barliman Butterbur's signature links is your favourite?


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 5, 2005)

Garn. You aren't even going to post them all here for us? Fine. I shall now go find the person myself, then edit this later. Okay, I went with that The Nation one. Was not really interested in any of them. It looked fun. No links? Well, maybe that Barliman Butterbur person will show up in here to make it easier.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 5, 2005)

YayGollum said:


> Garn. You aren't even going to post them all here for us? Fine. I shall now go find the person myself, then edit this later.


Sorry Yay. It took me some time to put up the poll contents!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 5, 2005)

Project Evil, of course.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jun 5, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> Project Evil, of course.


  fo' sho'


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jun 5, 2005)

*HEY!* I want everyone to know — _I had nothing to do with this!_ I'm an innocent bystander!  

**mumbles to self** My God, are we so desperate for topics that it's come to _this?_ **wanders off shaking head**

(BTW E m'dear: you have The Nation and The Crusaders listed twice...)

Barley


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 5, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> *HEY!* I want everyone to know — _I had nothing to do with this!_ I'm an innocent bystander!
> 
> **mumbles to self** My God, are we so desperate for topics that it's come to _this?_ **wanders off shaking head**



It's called lightheartedness.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jun 5, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> It's called lightheartedness.



  

Barley


----------



## Hammersmith (Jun 6, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> fo' sho'


Blackstar, will you not join us in the delightful PROJECT EVIL (which is of course the only option I would have voted for  )


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jun 6, 2005)

Perhaps I shall


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 7, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> *HEY!* I want everyone to know — _I had nothing to do with this!_ I'm an innocent bystander!
> 
> **mumbles to self** My God, are we so desperate for topics that it's come to _this?_ **wanders off shaking head**
> 
> ...


Oops!  I've edited the poll now. Can't have split votes now; that wouldn't be fair! What's it like being an innocent bystander for a change, Barley?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jun 7, 2005)

Eledhwen said:


> ...What's it like being an innocent bystander for a change, Barley?



It's like being suddenly put into a quiet room after chaos...  

Barley


----------



## Greenwood (Jun 7, 2005)

Got to go with Project Evil! (Though my wife, who is really the more political of the two of us  , swears by the Daily Kos.)


----------

